# New Delivery Information



## kschles

Waiting for a delivery. It’s a one day delivery, so the carrier is listed as AMZL US. Just clicked on track package bar and a map of my area of Laurel, MD, came up. The delivery person was identified on the map, with a notation that “there are 8 deliveries before you.” Was kind of shocked at the information detail. Kind of cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Atunah

Oh I hope we get that too here. Pretty much everything now comes via Amzl delivery. But I can't track it, all I get is a number and when its out for delivery, maybe. Even that isn't always correct. I always assumed they use the same drivers they already have for Prime Now. And Prime now, i can see exactly where the driver is on a map. 
The other thing that bugs me is that even if I am home, most times they don't bring me the package, but stop at the leasing office because they are lazy.


----------



## Sandpiper

I had a Show delivered yesterday by Amzl.  No detailed delivery tracking info before it was delivered, but after there was a photo of the box in the outer unsecured condo lobby confirming delivery on the tracking page.  TG we don't have a problem with package theft here -- no porch pirates.  Knock on wood.    I'd appreciate that tracking info while the package was on the way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'd appreciate it if they would just deliver my orders on the day they say they will. The last several months have been ridiculous.

Although it would be kind of fun to see the little man on the map.


----------



## Sandpiper

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'd appreciate it if they would just deliver my orders on the day they say they will. The last several months have been ridiculous.


I rarely have a problem with deliveries not when promised -- just one time recently. I called Amazon. CSR gave me a month extension on my Prime. Try calling Amazon and directly or indirectly ask for a Prime extension. Then whenever a package is late call and ask for extension. (Keep notes about deliveries, etc.) Maybe higher-ups will then take notice of your account and improve deliveries.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I've had very poor and uselessly redundant experience with this service. Used it twice now but it wasnt a choice, it was what was offered.

I live on rural property with a gate across the driveway. The gate is not locked during daylight hrs. USPS, Fed Ex, & UPS all leave packages for us on the ground on the inside of the gate, generally in a clear plastic bag (here in the raining PNW). I never had to leave any instructions for that. 

The Amazon service arrives and then leaves, and I get an email saying they couldnt access the front door. 

Why not? So I respond as requested to the email and give clear instructions. 

I get the same email notification the next day. So I respond again by email AND I call and speak to a representative. AND I do a chat session with another representative. Providing clear instructions each time. The instructions are to leave the package at the gate, but they still send email that they cant access the front door. A) they dont have to access the front door and B) why arent they leaving it at the gate? C) Why arent all these various communications making it to drivers?

It takes days for the deliveries. So in the future, I will probably see if there's an option for a different delivery or just not order it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> I rarely have a problem with deliveries not when promised -- just one time recently. I called Amazon. CSR gave me a month extension on my Prime. Try calling Amazon and directly or indirectly ask for a Prime extension. Then whenever a package is late call and ask for extension. (Keep notes about deliveries, etc.) Maybe higher-ups will then take notice of your account and improve deliveries.


Yes, I called them and they offered a month's free prime but the package actually came just now and on time. However, my Echo Spot, which was supposed to be delivered yesterday, is now not coming until 26th or 27th. It's a gift. I'll be calling about that.

Another gift was supposed to arrive today and is delayed until tomorrow.

Then there was the order that I paid extra for one day delivery. I had to cancel because they said they couldn't get it on the plane. I ordered from a different vendor and it was delayed nearly a week. They refunded my one-day charge. Twice, orders have gone to the wrong facility. One I cancelled and the other I waited for. Another order was undeliverable, whatever that means.

This has been going on for months.


----------



## DawnB

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I've had very poor and uselessly redundant experience with this service. Used it twice now but it wasnt a choice, it was what was offered.
> 
> I live on rural property with a gate across the driveway. The gate is not locked during daylight hrs. USPS, Fed Ex, & UPS all leave packages for us on the ground on the inside of the gate, generally in a clear plastic bag (here in the raining PNW). I never had to leave any instructions for that.
> 
> The Amazon service arrives and then leaves, and I get an email saying they couldnt access the front door.
> 
> Why not? So I respond as requested to the email and give clear instructions.
> 
> I get the same email notification the next day. So I respond again by email AND I call and speak to a representative. AND I do a chat session with another representative. Providing clear instructions each time. The instructions are to leave the package at the gate, but they still send email that they cant access the front door. A) they dont have to access the front door and B) why arent they leaving it at the gate? C) Why arent all these various communications making it to drivers?
> 
> It takes days for the deliveries. So in the future, I will probably see if there's an option for a different delivery or just not order it.


After 5 issues you can call & request an Exemption be filed so Amazon Logistic won't be used to deliver your packages. I did this after they kept going to the wrong apartment complex no matter how many notes were added to my account. Now the only time Amazon Logistic is used is if I order something for Same Day Delivery.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

DawnB said:


> After 5 issues you can call & request an Exemption be filed so Amazon Logistic won't be used to deliver your packages. I did this after they kept going to the wrong apartment complex no matter how many notes were added to my account. Now the only time Amazon Logistic is used is if I order something for Same Day Delivery.


Thanks Dawn, that's really good to know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I live in FL. My package was in Tampa which is, of course, in FL. Somehow it got sent to Los Angeles where it has been for three days. Time for a chat. There has been way too much trouble with deliveries in the last several months.


----------



## Sandpiper

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I live in FL. My package was in Tampa which is, of course, in FL. Somehow it got sent to Los Angeles where it has been for three days. Time for a chat. There has been way too much trouble with deliveries in the last several months.


I live in the 'burbs west of Chicago. Knock on wood, rarely have a delivery problem. If something like that happened with one of my deliveries, Amazon would hear me without the phone.  Call that Prime delivery -- I do not think so.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> I live in the 'burbs west of Chicago. Knock on wood, rarely have a delivery problem. If something like that happened with one of my deliveries, Amazon would hear me without the phone.  Call that Prime delivery -- I do not think so.


I told them to cancel the order. They said it will arrive tomorrow, but I'm getting a credit for the item anyway. I didn't find out until later, it will be applied to the next order fulfilled and shipped by Amazon. Not happy about that, but at least it includes ebooks and other digital orders. I need to splurge on something.

In the meantime, I've been shopping more with ebay. At least I know in advance that something is going to arrive in five days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here we go again! Placed an order on 3/29, supposed to arrive 3/31. Delayed until 4/5 then delayed until 4/10 and now it's delayed until 4/16.

What the heck is going on? I'm about ready to pull the plug on Amazon. I'll call them tomorrow ... again.


----------



## Sandpiper

I've been anxiously waiting for a DTB which I bought from an Amazon Market Place seller.  Got tracking notice.  Then DELIVERED -- left on porch.  Porch?  I'm in a condo building.  We don't have a porch.  Looked in front entrance of the building.  Nothing there.  UPS tracking said it was out for delivery from Chicago?  UPS delivers here from hub in suburb Addison.  I called UPS, then Amazon.  Seller simply sent it to an incorrect  address in Chicago instead of to me in a suburb.  DTB is out of print / not easily available.  I'm getting a refund, but I want the book -- not refund.  I am so disappointed.


----------



## Sandpiper

Amazon doesn't have delivery holidays?!  I ordered some things this morning, Sunday.  Initially said Prime delivery on Tuesday.  OK.  Got notice -- will be delivered tomorrow, Monday, Memorial Day.    I am anxious about one of the items, but a day later doesn't matter.


----------



## Andra

After calling and complaining about Amazon delivery claiming that they had handed my package directly to a resident when they actually left it on the driveway, I was pleasantly surprised to see a photo of my last package clearly left on the mat at my front door!  Now that is helpful.


----------



## Sandpiper

Andra said:


> After calling and complaining about Amazon delivery claiming that they had handed my package directly to a resident when they actually left it on the driveway, I was pleasantly surprised to see a photo of my last package clearly left on the mat at my front door! Now that is helpful.


I did have a problem with a delivery sometime last year. Maybe it was the next delivery that I also got a photo of the package left where it should be. I thought that was going to be the norm. Never got another photo of deliveries since.


----------



## Atunah

I get the photo maybe half of the time. I like it. They always ask my feedback in those cases and I tell them I love it. But they still seem to be testing all that.


----------



## Sandpiper

The photo in my signature is back??  I didn't do anything to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just got the dreaded "new delivery information" email. UPS delivered to the wrong facility. But they tell me I might still get my items tomorrow as scheduled. It depends. One time, they sent my items to CA instead of FL so I don't know where they are now. Maybe Alaska?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nope, not Alaska. My order is in Texas.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nope, not Alaska. My order is in Texas.


If it comes by my house, I'll hold it for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> If it comes by my house, I'll hold it for you.


You're a good friend, Atunah.


----------



## Andra

Weird.  I just got a delay notification that my package didn't get from San Antonio to Austin as expected.  Seriously?  That's like 2 hours?
Atunah, did you grab my package by mistake?


----------



## Atunah

Yep, all mine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andra said:


> Weird. I just got a delay notification that my package didn't get from San Antonio to Austin as expected. Seriously? That's like 2 hours?
> Atunah, did you grab my package by mistake?


That last package that got shipped to Texas instead of FL? It actually arrived on time. UPS usually delivers to my house around 2:30pm, but didn't arrive until 4 hrs later. Still within the 8pm time frame.

I'm beginning to think the problem is UPS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> Weird. I just got a delay notification that my package didn't get from San Antonio to Austin as expected. Seriously? That's like 2 hours?
> Atunah, did you grab my package by mistake?


That's nothin'. I got a delay notice the other day . . . . the day after my item had been delivered!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's nothin'. I got a delay notice the other day . . . . the day after my item had been delivered!


The clear winner!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The clear winner!!!!


----------



## SallyElliot

Amazon delivery had been great so far. The only package delayed was TV during Christmas time. I am prime customer and don't know if that makes any difference.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SallyElliot said:


> Amazon delivery had been great so far. The only package delayed was TV during Christmas time. I am prime customer and don't know if that makes any difference.


I am also a prime customer but that hasn't made a difference when they send my items to the wrong city, even across country.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's something I didn't know about Amazon Prime delivery.

https://blog.aboutamazon.com/transportation/how-to-pack-a-prime-plane


----------



## Sandpiper

I had a Prime package delivered yesterday.  I don't know if it happed before -- I was checking Amazon track package on my computer just as it was being delivered.  A street map of my area showed up showing package was a block away.  Then showing a map of it at my door / delivered.  I've never seen that before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> I had a Prime package delivered yesterday. I don't know if it happed before -- I was checking Amazon track package on my computer just as it was being delivered. A street map of my area showed up showing package was a block away. Then may showing it at my door / delivered. I've never seen that before.


Maybe that's why I have so much trouble with my orders. I never get the little delivery guy showing where my package is.


----------

